
Contest: Hack our security, win a MacBook - smuss77
https://www.inversoft.com/guides/2016-guide-to-user-data-security
======
robotdan
Dang - that thing is intense. May have to take an evening to get through it.

Could you put this in an eBook format?

------
smuss77
Help us test our security. First person who can breach our security wins a new
15" fully loaded MacBook Pro.

[https://hackthis.inversoft.com](https://hackthis.inversoft.com)

~~~
robotdan
Haswell or Skylake? It isn't an old one is it?

~~~
smuss77
Whatever you want baby

------
robotdan
Any specific reason you guys chose MySQL over PostgreSQL or Oracle?

~~~
smuss77
We use MySQL internally.

------
jasonslewis
Who doesn't want a MacBook!?

~~~
robotdan
A gamer? :-)

